# Honey powder



## Soapsavvy (Feb 15, 2016)

Just curious if anyone here has tried Honey powder in any of their bath and body products? Wondering if I could use it in my Melt & pour soaps? 

Honey powder contains no artificial additives and provides the flavor characteristics of honey, but without the liquid. A process of co-crystallization with refinery syrup produces this free-flowing tasty powder. The moisture content has been reduced to less than 1.5%, resulting in an easy to handle product with an excellent shelf-life.


----------



## lsg (Feb 15, 2016)

I think that I would dissolve it in a little water before adding unless you want it to show up in the melt & pour.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 15, 2016)

I was under the impression that it would be a very fine powder, does that mean it would still show up in my M&P? :-?


----------



## lsg (Feb 15, 2016)

I can only guess, but mica shows up in M&P.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 15, 2016)

The honey powder I had was finer than table sugar but not as fine as powdered sugar. It would definitely show up in M&P


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 16, 2016)

:clap:  Thanks guys. I'm just try to get as much knowledge as I can first. I think that it might be aesthetically appealing if it does show up, depending on what color the base is. A beige would be a good color.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 16, 2016)

I would test it out in one bar, I seem to remember my honey powder as being a bit gritty.


----------

